# Zonas residenciales lujosas | Perú



## manuel.calle.araujo

*Piura- Los cocos del chipe, La Rivera, San eduardo*


----------



## italianox

*EL GOLF Y COUNTRY CLUB - TRUJILLO*


----------



## angelex69

En el Golf vive gente de clase alta como dice Libidito, hay gente de renombrado apellido con gran poder adquisitivo como son los Ganoza, Orbegozo, Gabeteau, Nestorovic; familias muy tradicionales en Trujillo dueñas de haciendas y tierras.

Mucha gente cree que el Golf es reciente, pero se creo hace ya 55 años, justamente producto de querer salir de la ciudad de la gente pudiente de ese entonces, y se asentaron en los que es ahora El Golf.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Alguna historia en especial del Arco de la entrada al inicio de esta pàgina ...???


----------



## cesium

Me parece que "El Chipe" en piura es el barrio más elegante y residencial del Perú después de los barrios de Lima sobre todo la parte donde está el Hotel El Angolo.

saludos


----------



## darioperu

Buena zona la de Arequipa, y eso que no suben fotos de Cayma..!!


----------



## fundicionurbano

impresionantes fotos de huaraz


----------



## al_7heaven

:lol: ...estas casas no quedan ni en Challapampa ni en Cayma, están en Cerro Colorado; pero nada que ver con Challapampa, analogamente, el valor del metro cuadrado en las zonas de las casas mostradas es 2 veces menor que en Challapampa y hasta 8 veces menos que en Cayma ...



J Block said:


> Arequipa
> 
> Algunas urbanizaciones privadas en Challapampa y Cayma


----------



## uomo_111

*YANAHUARA*




























Para mi una Residencial de Respeto seria algo bien planificado que las casas en conjunto sean de una arquitecura homegenia ( No me r3firo ha casitas con tejitas una igual a la otra) que sean que tengas jardiden interiores que no sean pegadas una con la otra 


para mi las de Cuzco tiene futuro y obvio Lima emcabeza- Arequipa esta en camino.



*SELVA ALEGRE - para mi è una barrio residencial republicano*

















































J Block said:


> Arequipa​
> 
> Algunas urbanizaciones privadas en Challapampa y Cayma​


----------



## jocho

sebvill said:


> El Pinar en Huaraz podrá ser muy bonito y el entorno es fantástico pero no es una zona lujosa ni pudiente.


Sin ser tan lujosa (pero pudiente, creo que si) me parece un lugar espectacular para vivir.


----------



## jocho

Mmmm, en Arequipa sin duda lo más ficho es Challapampa, lo que está cerca al futuro centro empresarial Quimera. Las fotos que mostraron son de la parte trasera de Cayma hacia Cerro Colorado, y creo que en un par de años le va a ganar al resto de ese distrito y le va a hacer la guerra a Challapampa.

Yanahuara como distrito es más consolidado pero carece de zonas de tal exclusividad. En todo caso Piedra Santa sería lo que más se le acerca. En ciertas zonas de Sachaca, Tiabaya e incluso Sabandía he visto similares.


----------



## lookinflowers

wowwwwwwwww hermosa mansion a de arequipa..


----------



## lookinflowers

en esta ultima pagina no veo casa lujosa alguna


----------



## Victor23peru

BRAVAZAS LAS pics de las zonas residenciales de LIMA Y AREKIPA ^^


----------



## al_7heaven

Sólo esta foto es de Yanahuara, las demás son de Cayma :nuts:


----------



## Libidito

Inkandrew9 said:


> Alguna historia en especial del Arco de la entrada al inicio de esta pàgina ...???


El arco lo edificó el señor Guillermo Ganoza, un empresario trujillano que hizo muchas cosas por Trujillo, entre ellas fundó el country club el Golf en el año 1955 con un grupo de amigos y posteriormente fundaria la urbanización, pues su sueño era edificar una urbanización exclusiva alejada de la ciudad donde las calles no tengan vereda, las casas sean inmensas y donde solo familias de renombre vivirian, tomando como ejemplo a Lima, ya que él viajaba a Lima para distraerse en algún club de la capital y viendo eso allá decidió replicarlo en Trujillo(de ahí viene el parecido con Lima). El mandó a construir el arco que es la entrada a la urbanización el Golf que está amurallada, decidió en un momento poner rejas de entrada en el arco pero con el pasar del tiempo el golf crecio más y más, por lo que controlar la entrada se hizo imposible.


----------



## AQPCITY

Si Hablamos de exclusividad , estravagancia y propiedades de mas de 1000 metros cuadrados, aparte de la reservada e impenetrable Challapampa ( C Colorado) tenemos que incluir a Yanahuara, especificamente a las que dan hacia la alameda Bolognesi, son cacerones muy grandes y quintas privadas con vista a la ribera del Chili y el Club internacional.

Otra Zona de propiedades costosas y terrenos grandes lo tenemos en Sachaca en lo que es la Urb. El palacio, y en Socabaya lo que es la Residencial Lara, (cerca al Arequipa Golf Club) aunque esta ultima a perdio vigencia porque el terreno es malo y las casas se estan deteriorando.

otras Residensiales de clase alta pero con terrenos medianos (de 300 a 999) estan a lo largo de la rivera del Chili, desde LA campiña paisajista y el Molino en San Lazaro hasta la urb San isidro en tingo , pasando por vallecito

Zonas Tradicionales residensiales, tenemos a la Residensial Selva alegre , Vallecito 


De ahi viene todas las urbas y residensiales con terrenos menores a 300 m2 , hay por centenares en la ciudad y muchos distritos, de clase media -alta,, desde piedra santa (yanahuara) hasta Campo verde (Sachaca), todas las nuevas urbas de Cayma (loa angeles), y tambien ingresa Jlbr (Camino real, monterrico),,,, la lista es enorme, hasta hunter tiene residensiales (La quinta Tingo)


----------



## tacall

Ahora resulta que toda arequipa es exclusiva haha.

Zona exclusiva de antaño: Centro Histórico (La Merced) y Av. Parra
Zonas exclusivas antiguas: Selva Alegre, Bolognesi, Vallecito, Zona aldeana a la Plaza de Yanahuara.
Zonas exclusiva consolidada: Challapampa.
Nuevas Zonas: Pequeñas zonas de Sachaca, Cerro Colorado y en la av. Bolognesi(Cayma).

En cuanto a Cusco, Santa María es una zona muy parecida a Challapampa. Grandes casas con mucha área verde encerrada entre murallas donde viven gente de la zona, gringos y limeños.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Libidito said:


> El arco lo edificó el señor Guillermo Ganoza, un empresario trujillano que hizo muchas cosas por Trujillo, entre ellas fundó el country club el Golf en el año 1955 con un grupo de amigos y posteriormente fundaria la urbanización, pues su sueño era edificar una urbanización exclusiva alejada de la ciudad donde las calles no tengan vereda, las casas sean inmensas y donde solo familias de renombre vivirian, tomando como ejemplo a Lima, ya que él viajaba a Lima para distraerse en algún club de la capital y viendo eso allá decidió replicarlo en Trujillo(de ahí viene el parecido con Lima). El mandó a construir el arco que es la entrada a la urbanización el Golf que está amurallada, decidió en un momento poner rejas de entrada en el arco pero con el pasar del tiempo el golf crecio más y más, por lo que controlar la entrada se hizo imposible.


Ahhh ok, entonces es un arco relativamente nuevo (yo pensaba que era parte de los restos de una muralla colonial deformada) ... buehh ... entonces deberìan tumbarlo, la verdad es que como entrada a una zona exclusiva deja mucho que desear. Por lo demas, debo decir que me parecen muy bonitas la propiedades que hay en El Golf. Saludos


----------



## Libidito

^^ Pues no creo que lo tumben, está desde que se trazó la urba., no se creo que es como algo histórico para el lugar.

La muni ofrecio cambiar el arco por uno mas moderno pero las familias se opusieron.


----------

